# Saaz In An Irish Red?



## mb83 (17/11/09)

I've got lots of Czech Saaz to use up.
How do you think it would go in an Irish Red Ale?

Cheers,

Michael


----------



## MarkBastard (17/11/09)

I'd assume and Irish red only has a bittering addition and a fairly small one at that...

Who gives a crap about style guidelines anyway, just go for it I reckon.


----------



## saccarin63 (17/11/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> I'd assume and Irish red only has a bittering addition and a fairly small one at that...
> 
> Who gives a crap about style guidelines anyway, just go for it I reckon.


goldings for first addition. then finish with some fuggles, go easy on both and let the malt shine through.


----------



## manticle (17/11/09)

I made one, very delicious Irish Red according to Fatzgodzilla's recipe. It is indeed mainly malt with only a single bittering addition. I have a feeling the saaz will either get lost or just interfere.

I'd personally save the saaz for something else unless you particularly want to experiment. Saaz is very grassy so if you like the idea of a grass/floral and malt combination then go for it.


----------



## Batz (17/11/09)

mb83 said:


> I've got lots of Czech Saaz to use up.
> How do you think it would go in an Irish Red Ale?
> 
> Cheers,
> ...




Why not?
Sounds good to me, if someone asks "what's this?" say "what do you reckon?" works every time.

Batz


----------

